# Win 2008 - Terminal Services



## tsftsf (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi all,

I've installed Win 2008 Data Centre Edition on my Virtual machine & Also win 2008 Enterprise edition int he same network. I want to install Terminal Services Role on the win 2008 Ent Edition machine but when i go to server manager - add roles - I cant find Terminal Services (Terminal server Role). 

I'm using a 180 days trial version of win 2008.

Does it have anything to do with the version of 2008 or trial?

Regards,
tsf


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

The name changed with 2008, it's now called remote desktop services.


----------

